# Suivez la fleche ..............



## Sir (2 Août 2001)

Salut a tous 
Je voudrais savoir si il existe encore Linux pour un 68k (j'ai un lc 630) Merci a tous


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (2 Août 2001)

Ben oui, Linux est encore très présent pour les 68k.....

DEs distributions comme Debian sorte même avant sur 68k que sur PPC....


----------



## Sir (3 Août 2001)

ouais mais comment l'installer le configure ????


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (3 Août 2001)

Euh ben la c'est comme tout Linux...
C'est pas évident  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





C'est pour quoi faire ton linux ?

EN plus Debian, c'est vraiment pas la plus facile à installer, et les vraiment facile à installer, ben tu les trouves pas sur 68k....

Alors pour ce faire, il te faudrait de connecter sur  ftp.fr.debian.org 
et ensuite tu vas dans les répertoires : 
ftp://ftp.fr.debian.org/debian/dists/potato/main/disks-m68k/2.2.19-2000-12-03/mac/

Esnuite tu télécharge les fichiers : 

root.bin
linux
penguin-18.hqx

Tu peux également aller chercher les doc (en fr) sur : 

ftp://ftp.fr.debian.org/debian/dists/potato/main/disks-m68k/2.2.19-2000-12-03/doc/fr/

ensuite t'ouvre penguin-18.hqx; Tu lances l'application penguin une fois décompressé, et dedans, tu dois choisir : Linux comme noyau (ou kernel) et root.bin comme Ram Disk.Ensuite Linux se lance, et alors te retrouve sur un installeur (pas beau n'est ce pas Gwen). 
Si tu n'arrives pas à configurer ton accès internet avec cet installeur, il te faudra aussi les fichiesr drivers.tgz et Base2_2.tgz.
ET tu pourra allé voir sur Linux-France.


Au cas ou ca ne marche pas, tu peux aller acheter les 3 CDs de la distibutions ici. CA te coutera 50 FF


Bon je sait, je suis pas très claire, mais bon... si tu comprends pas, tu reposes tout ce que tu veux comme question


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (4 Août 2001)

Euh ben oui, Kernel Panic, ca veut dire que tu as mal spécifié le root.bin...
OU alors que celui ne marche pas, mais étant donén qu'on utilise la version stable de Debian, ben il marche.
Donc tu as mal selectionné dans Penguin...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Août 2001)

SalutAtous !
Mais me pose-je une question :
les logiciels Linux-intel tourne-t-il sur LinuxPPC ?
Merci ...
Le pendant Illustator sur Linux , c' est peut-être Killustrator


----------



## Sir (4 Août 2001)

Ouais mais suite a notre conversation sur icq j'ai suivi tes conseils j'ai installe les dossiers puis apres j suis alle sur Penguin-18 puis j'ai mis en RAM root.bin puis en NOYAU kernel je l'ai boot 
Puis un ecran pas bo (comme tu le dis) qui est arrive normal jusqu'a la !! 
A la fin il me met 
"Kernel panic:VFS:Unable to mount root fs on OO:OO "

ca veut dire quoi ???
Pourquoi ca marche pas ?????
Merci de m'aider


----------



## Sir (6 Août 2001)

nt


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (7 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par chu:
*SalutAtous !
Mais me pose-je une question :
les logiciels Linux-intel tourne-t-il sur LinuxPPC ?
Merci ...
Le pendant Illustator sur Linux , c' est peut-être Killustrator   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Certain oui, la plupart non...

Même je dirai pas beaucoup.... sont compatibles avec les deux..

Attention, quand je dit ca, je dit la même application, mais beaucoup sont écrit pour beaucoup de processeur différents  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




il faut savoir qu'une application pour Linux, en général, est composé de partie en assembleur pour accélerer celle-ci, et l'assembleur est typique à chaque type de processeur, donc en général, une application écrite pour i86, n'est pas compatible avec Linux PPC


----------

